# Game Of Thrones



## Temperance (Apr 12, 2015)

Season 5 of Game of Thrones returns tonight.  Any fans of the show here?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't watch it, but my husband's a big fan of the show.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

I see it in the lineup and I have HBO but....not interested in period pieces.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, it's a great piece of fantasy fiction, I really should read the books as well. it's not only excellent acting by all concerned, but wonderful locations, great plots and dialogue and just keeps you glued to the tv.
mind you, we did have to remind ourselves about who was who and what had happened in the last series in this first episode in the fifth series.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 15, 2015)

I might rejoin netflix and watch it for the first time and if I enjoy it, I will get caught up marathon style as I've done in the past with several other shows in the past.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## AprilT (May 18, 2015)

Loving it.  This weekend I just finished watching season 1 & 2, will start on season 3 tonight, season should be at my library by the end of week or next week.  I might have to buy season 5  or get hbo temporarily, as I doubt it will be ready for dvd anytime soon and I'm already hooked and not sure I'll want to wait too long.


----------



## oakapple (May 19, 2015)

It continues to be really good, and still has the ability to shock or surprise, it isn't cliched and there's no lazy dialogue, marvellous stuff.


----------



## AprilT (May 19, 2015)

The dialogue makes it great, I was a little put off in the earlier scenes of the violence, I wasn't looking forward to a war movie, but, that' so far has been a minute part of the story.  When the story, writing and acting is as good as this, I'm not bothered by the violence, same as why I put up with the violence in TWD, though the writing isn't close to as good as GOT, but the characters and story are enough in TWD to keep me vested.  Game of Thrones, has it all, such great writing, I wouldn't say I'm as riveted to my chair as with TWD, the pace is different, but, the story and writing is so much more sophisticated and requires a longer attention span or one would get bored, lost and probably in some cased lose interest rather quickly.  But then there are many reasons this series would be for many people, all that foul language, nudity, and sex, oh my.  LOL!

Oh and did I mention there are a good number of strong female characters!    YAY and thanks, George R.R. Martin.


----------



## oakapple (May 20, 2015)

I agree April, I don't like violence either, and boy does this have plenty, graphic too!Yet, never for the sake of it, it all adds to the picture and is not gratuitous.Everything else is as you say,and keeps the viewer hooked.all the characters are three dimensional, even the baddies have their moments of kindness ( most of them) and all are believable.


----------



## oakapple (May 20, 2015)

My favourite characters are Tyrrwin( may have spelled that wrongly, the dwarf) Lanister and Jamie Lanister.Jon Snow and Sam at The Wall.


----------



## AprilT (May 20, 2015)

oakapple said:


> My favourite characters are Tyrrwin( may have spelled that wrongly, the dwarf) Lanister and Jamie Lanister.Jon Snow and Sam at The Wall.



I had to look up the spelling myself, not exactly common names so rather difficult to keep up with spelling and not confusing some, but, I  agree as far as him being a fav, Arya is another favorite too.   I like the Robb Stark and half brother  Jon Snow, but, both  of them  always have this  doe  in the  headlight  sort  of look. I almost  thought  they  were  the same actor  playing two different characters, but, Snow  especially I  keep  hoping something  will fly  into  his  mouth if he doesn't stop with the  parted  lips stare, though  in season one  it did  seem  he was coming away from  that look.

Yes  all the characters  are very layered,  sometimes  it gets  difficult to really  despise  any for too  long, but, I've not yet started  watching  season 3 and I  still  want to feed Joffrey to lions  and watch them devour  him, he is  as  sick and far  more sadistic than his,  as  far as  it appears at  the  moment, dad, Jamie.   I have developed a little tinsy  bit  of sympathy for one or two  of the  other  evil  ones, not  a lot, but  there  are  moments  just  before they  do something  more horrific than the previous  time that I almost start feel  bad  for them  and even feel something close to  like  and what them to live  on.   Seems, I've  not  learned  my  lesson  as the characters haven't.  LOL  Some  stripes  don't change and no  point in  hearing how they got to the point  of evil, never  forget  who they  are  now.  Seems  poor papa Stark didn't heed that.


----------



## oakapple (May 21, 2015)

no need to worry about Joffrey...... But my lips are sealed!Jon Snow develops a lot as a character as the series go on.As does Jamie Lanister.
It was a shock wasn't it when Ned Stark was executed?
Series five Is very good so far, you have a lot to catch up on yet April.


----------



## AprilT (May 21, 2015)

I know, I've been holding steady before I pot season 3 into the dvd player, but, I can't wait any longer so I'm going to watch at least two episodes tonight and the rest over the weekend, I should have season 4 ready for me at the library soon.  I'm going to check my account just in case to see if it's ready.  I might then just go ahead and order season 5 after that via netflix and HBO to go or however they make it available or on Amazon.  I'll figure it out, I just know I won't want to wait too long after I finish watching season 4.  I'm going to start season 3 in about an hour or so after the news goes off.


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2015)

My grandson read all the books before the TV series. Even with his help, I got lost in season 3 and therefore, lost interest. Up to that point most of it was pretty interesting if violent and explicit, but not good enough to go through the tangles of who's who for me.


----------



## AprilT (May 21, 2015)

RadishRose, they do a terrible job of introducing their characters, you have to be quite diligent and a real fan of something about the show to stay interested and very focused to keep it all straight at times or one will surely lose interest.  It's quite  understandable why some give up on the show.  If I weren't already vested in some of the characters, I might have lost interest at some point, but, those characters whom I have an interest in, their dialogue and stories keep me intrigued enough to stay the course.  I love all the nuances, witty humor and layers to many of the characters and appreciate how the writer here, doesn't sugar coat how human beings, for the most part, are and do behave toward each other, then and now. Of course I realize it's fiction, but, the humanity or lack of it people possess is captured quite well by this writer and brought to this series.

OK,  almost time to put the dvd in, gotta go get my snacks ready for the next two or possibly four hours (more likely,) if I decide to watch a few the extra episodes.  LOL.


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2015)

April, enjoy the episodes & the snacks. Maybe I'll start Thrones again but take your advice and pay super close attention whenever someone new is introduced. I hate losing out on all the fun!


----------



## AprilT (May 28, 2015)

I finished season 3 last week, I think it might have been my favorite, not sure, I just know, I'm planning to buy the entire series up to 4 when I'm done with season 4 so I can rewatch as often as I want, I'm so in love with this series at this point.  I really wanted to keep hating Jamie, guess for now, I'm so on the fence as I'm nearly loving the guy and OMG! I can't believe what Bolton did to Theon.  I didn't think anyone on there could be more sadistic than Joffrey.  Sick, sick, sick.  

Well, I'm starting on season 4 tonight, I'm so siked.   There really could be so many different off shoot shows made from this one show if they ever wanted to, so many wonderfully and fully engrossing characters, I never feel like, get back to the other part of the show when they start on another story, each separate happening surrounding a group of characters, just keeps me fully interested in what's about to happen in that moment.  I'm almost prolonging watching because, I know all of this will be over for me in about 10 hours and then then it will drag with season 5 and I may have to run out and get the subsequent for the subsequent stories to be filmed over the months and years or go read the books.  

Think the nerd in me is coming full circle, no more denying her existence.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 9, 2015)

Series five is just as good April! compulsive viewing.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 9, 2015)

Remembering the plot and characters is a bit like reading JRR Tolkein, so much happening and so many names to think of, worth it though.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Agreed, Oakapple.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

I finished seasoned four, I love, love, love Tyrion.  Peter Dinklage, what a brilliant actor, none on the series come close.  I'm trying to have patience to wait till Season 5 finishes out, it's just too good to wait a week between episodes, I want to watch them one after the other, but, I might not hold out much longer.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 9, 2015)

April, I couldn't agree with you more.  Peter Dinklage steals every scene he is in.  Believe this Sunday is the finale of season 5.  It's been pretty intense, can't wait for you to be able to see it.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

I so can't wait, I'm so looking forward to season 5, the last few breakout performances Tyrion gave, were not to be missed his words his what he had to say in the end scenes in I believe was last of season 3 and 4 as well, OMG!  Just couldn't get enough.  Anyone think they have an awful family should meet that crew.


----------

